# Oh, another idea for any breeders out there that want to sell.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, if there are any breeders out there that are trying to sell nice items but having a hard time I have an idea. I will make a couple tanks available and if you want we can bring the fish in and put a code for your items. Then at the end of the month (or when they're sold out) we'll bring up the sales figures for your code and pay you out %40. We would let you set the price and give any other ideas like how we should feed them and treat them. Let me know if you want in and what you would want to sell.

Thanks,
Brent 
PJ's Square One.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a great idea...too bad I don't have anything left except Ilangis haha. I'm sure there's lots of people on here that can take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds awesome but... I don't think I could do it. I got platy and CPD's I could sell. But do not think I could get to square one often enough ot mkae it worth while.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome idea!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That's a great idea!

W


----------

